# MA gave me NC instead of NW...is it okay?



## jeitzen (Jan 20, 2008)

Okay so I went to a MAC store about a month ago to get some foundation (I had never gotten any from mac before) and she said I had yellow undertones. A couple weeks later I went to the same store with my mom and twin sister and a different MA said they both had pink undertones. 

Now I'm curious that my identical twin sister has pink undertones while I have yellow undertones, I don't think the MA was correct. I also looked at the Foundation link at specktra.net and the undersides of my arms have definite blue veins (which means I have pink undertones).

I'm just wondering, is it still okay to use the NC foundation I bought? I don't use gobs but I do use a little and it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Jan 20, 2008)

Which foundation was it?  If it's very sheer you might be okay with it.  Have you worn it?  Do you feel that you look good wearing it?

I've just been through something similar.  I've got a fair complexion with pink undertones but my skin also tends to be sallow.  The last time I got a new foundation, Studio Tech, the MAC MA matched me to NC20.  I thought it was okay but it started bugging me because I've always worn NW15-20 in MAC.  So I ordered Studio Tech in NW 20 and am much happier with the match.  

In the past, I've often had MA's try to match me warmer because of the sallowness of my skin.  Except for a brief time when I dyed my hair auburn, I haven't looked right in warmer shades.  The thing is, skin color is not static.  It might be pinker or yellower depending on lighting, the clothes you wear, the condition of your skin and even your state of health.  If you aren't feeling really well, your skin may be a different shade than when you're feeling fine.  

You might also want to visit the store or counter again, maybe without any makeup on, and ask the MA to swatch some NC and NW on your face, so you can compare and see which works best.  It may be that NC does work better for you---but you won't know that unless you compare it with NW.

It's also possible that you're neutral and can go with either NC or NW---or a combination of the two.  If you're using a liquid foundation, you can mix NC and NW for a neutral shade.  Also, if you're neutral, you might want to wear NC foundation and NW powder (or vice versa) to even things out.

HTH!


----------



## jeitzen (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you! That did help a lot!

It is Studio Fix Liquid Foundation in NC30, my sister got the same, except it was NW30. I think it looks fine on my skin but I would like to see the NW.


----------



## MellyMac (Jan 21, 2008)

That is a great question. NC or NW.....such a fine line of good to perfect! I am a combination of both. I base with NW select cover up in a figure 8 around my eyes and through the t zone and I use a NC buffed out really sheer on the rest of my face. Unless you are truly sallow or yellow OR really pink and see both probably look okay. I usually look at the inside of the wrist, the upper chest and/or the bare shoulders for skin undertones.  And when in doubt ALWAYS have your MA check a NC and a NW on you and YOU choose how you like your skin to look. Also keep in mind that the lighting in stores can skew how your makeup looks so don't hesitate to ask to go outside with a mirror to see if you still like the way it looks. 

I love the fact that makeup is opinions. What one MUA may tell you another may tell you something different. And they are both right. All MUA's have knowledge and skill levels that are just different. So, although you were told something different than your mom and twin sister, ultimately you have to like the way you look in your foundation. Don't worry about what they wear.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2008)

Why don't you ask your MA for a little free sample of both, NC 30 and NW 30? I got two of NC 20 and NW 20 (Studio Fix Fluid) and tested each for two days. Now I know that I am NW 20!


----------



## seabird (Jan 21, 2008)

i have been told before by an MA, though i have no idea if it's true, that using an NC foundation/concealer instead of NW will hide any redness you have in your skin, whereas the NW would accentuate it.


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_i have been told before by an MA, though i have no idea if it's true, that using an NC foundation/concealer instead of NW will hide any redness you have in your skin, whereas the NW would accentuate it._

 
That makes sense.  I have very dark circles under my eyes so I use NC20 concealer because the yellow should counteract the purple.


----------



## Meryl (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_i have been told before by an MA, though i have no idea if it's true, that using an NC foundation/concealer instead of NW will hide any redness you have in your skin, whereas the NW would accentuate it._

 
I was told that using my NW20 concealer under my eyes would hide any dark circles I may have.  

I used to use NC20, but a MA convinced me to use the NW and I think she was right. The yellow concealer was too obvious.

However, I'm _always told_ to get the NW20 foundation because I have some pinkiness in my cheeks and I think that looks all wrong!  My face looks redder and I don't want that.  I like NC for my face, even though I am on the pinky side. NC neutralizes it, IMO.

Everything I use is so sheer anyway, you probably don't even see it.


----------



## Margarita (Jan 22, 2008)

I just went through this experience. I always thought I was a NC25-30, and I definitely have yellow undertones, and I have reddish cheeks which I always try to tone down with green concealer before I put anything else on. Well this weekend I finally went to buy Mineralize Skin Finish foundation and she sold me NW25, and now I'm rethinking the whole thing. I just figure I'll use it until I run out, which will probably be in a month or so, and then just go back to NC30 before I go to Jamaica. 

Every MA says something different, I think we should just all stick to our guns and just go with what we know and trust.


----------



## Meryl (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ Very true.  I think the MAs just focus on our cheeks and not the rest of our face.


----------



## geeko (Jan 26, 2008)

One way is to try on the different shades of foundation on ur jawline...and then walk out under the sun (natural lighting) to see which foundation matches ur skintone most. 

At first i wasn't convinced i was a NC20 (i always tot i was not as fair as most pple thought i was), so i asked the MA to try NC20 And NC25 on me. 

In the end, NC20 was the right match (blends into my skin), NC25 was a tad yellow for me. Tryin out of foundations in the store is always a must for me.


----------



## Jot (Jan 26, 2008)

I've been through the same thing recently. I've always been NW20 and then an  MA matched me to NC25! i ended up buying NC30 (bit of a mistake and a long story). I wasn't happy with the colour so went back and got re-tested with both NC25 and NW25 -the MA and i both liked the NW better and then tried the NW20 again which i liked more so l've come back full circle.

I think its a personal thing and you should just wear which ever you like the most. Certainly try them both out in various lights (getting a sample for this is great) and just go with what you like the most 
x


----------

